# Eriksen è dell'Inter. E' fatta.



## admin (25 Gennaio 2020)

Come riportato dalla GDS, è fatta per Eriksen all'Inter. Il danese arriva lunedì. Al Tottenham 20 mln di euro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Gennaio 2020)

Che rabbia, che odio.

Eriksen era un giocatore da prendere in un momento chiave. della nostra storia semirecente. Invece Galliani preferri prendere Matri (al epoca stessa valutazione; giocatore che era un fetticcio di Allegri) nonostante le proteste del intera tifoseria e il bisogno di portare qualita ad una squadra senza creativita.

'Il mercato lo faccio io, non i tifosi', Ed infatti Matri é stato un danno incredibile e giocatore stra-inutile mentre Eriksen é diventato un campione (e lo era gia a meta nel Ajax di quel tempo)


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Che rabbia, che odio.
> 
> Eriksen era un giocatore da prendere in un momento chiave. della nostra storia semirecente. Invece Galliani preferri prendere Matri (al epoca stessa valutazione; giocatore che era un fetticcio di Allegri) nonostante le proteste del intera tifoseria e il bisogno di portare qualita ad una squadra senza creativita.
> 
> 'Il mercato lo faccio io, non i tifosi', Ed infatti Matri é stato un danno incredibile e giocatore stra-inutile mentre Eriksen é diventato un campione (e lo era gia a meta nel Ajax di quel tempo)



Quel B di un pelato, ancora me lo ricordo quel momento. Fu guerra aperta, maledetto. MALEDETTO .


----------



## Zenos (25 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, è fatta per Eriksen all'Inter. Il danese arriva lunedì. Al Tottenham 20 mln di euro.



Possibile che una notizia del genere a me fa rodere il fegato ed ai nostri dirigenti non scateni un minimo di reazione?hanno le mani legate?Elliot non sgancia un euro?si dimettessero e la facessero finita con i soliti proclami perché di questo passo ci vorranno secoli per raggiungere cugini e gobbi.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, è fatta per Eriksen all'Inter. Il danese arriva lunedì. Al Tottenham 20 mln di euro.



Hanno preso un giocatore fantastico, centrocampista coi fiocchi.
Questo è superiore a pjanic e tanti sopravvalutati della serie A.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Possibile che una notizia del genere a me fa rodere il fegato ed ai nostri dirigenti non scateni un minimo di reazione?hanno le mani legate?Elliot non sgancia un euro?si dimettessero e la facessero finita con i soliti proclami perché di questo passo ci vorranno secoli per raggiungere cugini e gobbi.



Anche all’Inter si immaginavano secoli per racchiusi gobbi, invece...
La verità è che bisogna azzeccare qualche anno ed entrare in champions, aumentare i ricavi e così via. Se aspettassimo lo sceicco di turno moriremmo di noia...


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Assurdo, avrebbe potuto giocare in tutte le big europee.
Per questo motivo e per il fatto che vada all'inter e non alla solita juventus, lo reputo un acquisto più significativo per la serie A rispetto a Cr7.
Comunque Marotta è veramente uno che fa la differenza. La principale sliding door nella nostra storia recente resterà l'arrivo di Saitama mentre lui si liberava dalla juventus.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Possibile che una notizia del genere a me fa rodere il fegato ed ai nostri dirigenti non scateni un minimo di reazione?hanno le mani legate?Elliot non sgancia un euro?si dimettessero e la facessero finita con i soliti proclami perché di questo passo ci vorranno secoli per raggiungere cugini e gobbi.



E che devi fare?
Questi profili non sono ancora roba per noi.
Non almeno con questa politica, con questa proprietà e con questo ''''progetto'''''.
L'inter prima di arrivare ad eriksen è passata dai gagliardini e dai borja valero....
Ecco, noi siamo ancora alla fase gagliardini.


----------



## Solo (25 Gennaio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Che rabbia, che odio.
> 
> Eriksen era un giocatore da prendere in un momento chiave. della nostra storia semirecente. Invece Galliani preferri prendere Matri (al epoca stessa valutazione; giocatore che era un fetticcio di Allegri) nonostante le proteste del intera tifoseria e il bisogno di portare qualita ad una squadra senza creativita.
> 
> 'Il mercato lo faccio io, non i tifosi', Ed infatti Matri é stato un danno incredibile e giocatore stra-inutile mentre Eriksen é diventato un campione (e lo era gia a meta nel Ajax di quel tempo)


Sì, ma non dimentichiamoci che Matri fu una richiesta esplicita di quel cane di Allegri.


----------



## Zenos (25 Gennaio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche all’Inter si immaginavano secoli per racchiusi gobbi, invece...
> La verità è che bisogna azzeccare qualche anno ed entrare in champions, aumentare i ricavi e così via. Se aspettassimo lo sceicco di turno moriremmo di noia...



Bah non vedo lo stesso percorso dell'Inter.Ci siamo affidati ancora,dopo anni,a 2 scommesse in panca,hanno tempestato Ibra di chiamate dopo Bergamo(progetto?), hanno regalato Caldara e preso un vecchio fuori rosa,l Inter di thoir "quantomeno"ogni anno provava a rinforzarsi con Hernanes,Brozovic,Perisic,Kovacic,Shaquiri,podolski,Kondogbia(poi rivelatosi pacco),noi con chi andiamo a fare la guerra?con Petagna,Scamacca, Florentino e januzai?abbiamo ripiegato su Rebic dopo un estate ad inseguire Correa più per sbolognare Silva. Non c'è proprio paragone con l Inter di thoir.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bah non vedo lo stesso percorso dell'Inter.Ci siamo affidati ancora,dopo anni,a 2 scommesse in panca,hanno tempestato Ibra di chiamate dopo Bergamo(progetto?), hanno regalato Caldara e preso un vecchio fuori rosa,l Inter di thoir "quantomeno"ogni anno provava a rinforzarsi con Hernanes,Brozovic,Perisic,Kovacic,Shaquiri,podolski,Kondogbia(poi rivelatosi pacco),noi con chi andiamo a fare la guerra?con Petagna,Scamacca, Florentino e januzai?abbiamo ripiegato su Rebic dopo un estate ad inseguire Correa più per sbolognare Silva. Non c'è proprio paragone con l Inter di thoir.



Non ho confrontato l’Inter col Milan. Semplicemente con le scelte giuste, entrando stabilmente in champions e avendo grandi potenzialità non sarebbe una chimera tornare nel calcio che conta entro qualche anno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, è fatta per Eriksen all'Inter. Il danese arriva lunedì. Al Tottenham 20 mln di euro.



Uno dei miei giocatori preferiti, sarà il centrocampista più forte del campionato, senza dubbio


----------



## juventino (25 Gennaio 2020)

Gran colpo, poco da dire.


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Gennaio 2020)

Credo che tra due settimane sarà il primo derby al quale mi approccerò senza la minima speranza di fare punti, da quando seguo il calcio. Zero spaccato. E lo dico avendo visto il primo derby da bambino con Blissett e Flipper Damiani titolari in attacco, contro Bergomi, Altobelli, Muller e Beccalossi (nemmeno perdemmo, tra l'altro).

Mai si è avuta così tanta distanza di valori con l'altra squadra di Milano nella storia, mai, nemmeno negli anni di B. Saranno contenti i due porci brianzoli, la demolizione prosegue a perfezione.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, è fatta per Eriksen all'Inter. Il danese arriva lunedì. Al Tottenham 20 mln di euro.



Per me resta incomprensibile la scelta di Eriksen
Avrebbe potuto accasarsi in tutti i top club europei ed invece ha scelto un squadra che non riesce nemmeno a superare il girone eliminatorio di Champions

Inoltre conoscendo il parruccone seduto in panchina Eriksen verrà impiegato come medianaccio davanti alla difesa e sarà costretto giocare un calcio non adatto a gente di classe come lui

Sarà ma a me questo sembra un matrimonio già fallito in partenza...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Credo che tra due settimane sarà il primo derby al quale mi approccerò senza la minima speranza di fare punti, da quando seguo il calcio. Zero spaccato. E lo dico avendo visto il primo derby da bambino con Blissett e Flipper Damiani titolari in attacco, contro Bergomi, Altobelli, Muller e Beccalossi (nemmeno perdemmo, tra l'altro).
> 
> Mai si è avuta così tanta distanza di valori con l'altra squadra di Milano nella storia, mai, nemmeno negli anni di B. Saranno contenti i due porci brianzoli, la demolizione prosegue a perfezione.



Al momento le due squadre sono su due livelli differenti. I colpi di Juve e Inter non fanno per noi al momento. Fasciarsi la testa e vedere tutto nero è francamente inutile.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Gennaio 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Assurdo, avrebbe potuto giocare in tutte le big europee.
> Per questo motivo e per il fatto che vada all'inter e non alla solita juventus, lo reputo un acquisto più significativo per la serie A rispetto a Cr7.
> Comunque Marotta è veramente uno che fa la differenza. La principale sliding door nella nostra storia recente resterà l'arrivo di Saitama mentre lui si liberava dalla juventus.



ESATTO!
Questa è la cosa che a me fa rosicare! Sei il real madrid, spendi 100 milioni e ti prendi eriksen... vabbè, che ci puoi fare. Certi giocatori con certe cifre vanno solo in 2 massimo 3 club al mondo.
Ma l'Inter ha preso un top player fatto e finito che potrebbe giocare titolare in QUALSIASI club al mondo, pagandolo pochissimo.

Qua si capisce la forza e la competenza di una società. 

Io impazzisco quando sento dire che "più di gente come bennacer o krunic il Milan non può comprare". Non è vero. Non è vero. Ovvio che un top player come Eriksen attualmente è irraggiungibile per noi, però se si fanno le cose per bene, certi giocatori apparentemente difficili da prendere si possono raggiungere. E mi riferisco a gente come Olmo, Halaand, Ceballos e compagnia... Basta saper fare le trattative e avere gente credibile e capace nel portarle avanti.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Gennaio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non ho confrontato l’Inter col Milan. Semplicemente con le scelte giuste, entrando stabilmente in champions e avendo grandi potenzialità non sarebbe una chimera tornare nel calcio che conta entro qualche anno.



e vabbè, dici niente.
Praticamente con una nuova proprietà (una stabile e seria), nuovi dirigenti (gente del mestiere capace di fare il dirigente), nuova rosa (perchè quella attuale è ridicola) e nuovi risultati sportivi... entriamo nel calcio che conta.

Lo stesso identico discorso può farlo anche il Torino. Se ci prende uno sceicco, compriamo nuovi dirigenti, ci rifacciamo la rosa, vinciamo la serie A... saremmo come il Manchester City.

Ad oggi il Milan è nelle mani di un proprietario pronto a vendere al primo che arriva, solo che non arriva nessuno perchè abbiamo un bilancio disastroso. La dirigenza è la peggiore della storia di 120 anni di Milan. La rosa è da metà classifica in serie A. Dobbiamo ancora entrare in regime di FFP. 
Questo è il Milan attuale, questa è la situazione di cui parlare.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> e vabbè, dici niente.
> Praticamente con una nuova proprietà (una stabile e seria), nuovi dirigenti (gente del mestiere capace di fare il dirigente), nuova rosa (perchè quella attuale è ridicola) e nuovi risultati sportivi... entriamo nel calcio che conta.
> 
> Lo stesso identico discorso può farlo anche il Torino. Se ci prende uno sceicco, compriamo nuovi dirigenti, ci rifacciamo la rosa, vinciamo la serie A... saremmo come il Manchester City.
> ...



Non esageriamo. Il Milan ha infinite potenzialità. Poi ovvio ci vuole competenza e programmazione. Senza quelle manco con 1 mld all’anno vinci.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Gennaio 2020)

Questo avvenimento rientra a tutti gli effetti nell'effetto Conte. Se lo ricordassero quando c'è da prendere il prossimo allenatore.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ESATTO!
> Questa è la cosa che a me fa rosicare! Sei il real madrid, spendi 100 milioni e ti prendi eriksen... vabbè, che ci puoi fare. Certi giocatori con certe cifre vanno solo in 2 massimo 3 club al mondo.
> Ma l'Inter ha preso un top player fatto e finito che potrebbe giocare titolare in QUALSIASI club al mondo, pagandolo pochissimo.
> 
> ...



Il nostro problema è che abbiamo adottato politiche folli. Se già dall'estate di Fassone e Mirabelli avessimo fatto le cose con un minimo di senso logico, adesso giocatori come Eriksen potremmo permetterceli alla stragrande.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Gennaio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo. Il Milan ha infinite potenzialità. Poi ovvio ci vuole competenza e programmazione. Senza quelle manco con 1 mld all’anno vinci.



Il Milan ha potenzialità, ma ad oggi è quello che vediamo. E non se ne esce senza fare sacrifici sul mercato e non se ne esce senza una dirigenza competente.
Ad oggi, sacrifici sul mercato non li abbiamo fatti, anzi abbiamo solo peggiorato la situazione col mercato. Mentre sulle dirigenze competenti abbiamo fatto di male in peggio, ora siamo a un livello oratoriale di gestione del club. Improvvisiamo di giornata in giornata.
Per questo non è una questione da risolvere dall'oggi al domani. Bisogna cambiare totalmente dirigenza e prendere gente capace, non dei poveri dilettanti come maldini e boban, bisogna risanare il bilancio, bisogna vendere al società, bisogna sottostare almeno a un settlement agreement della UEFA, uscirne e solo dopo si arriva alle potenzialità del Milan. Ma viste le prospettive attuali, ad oggi questo scenario non lo vedo applicabile prima di 5-6 anni minimo minimo.



hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il nostro problema è che abbiamo adottato politiche folli. Se già dall'estate di Fassone e Mirabelli avessimo fatto le cose con un minimo di senso logico, adesso giocatori come Eriksen potremmo permetterceli alla stragrande.



Il problema è che ad oggi non si capisce ancora cosa si voglia fare con questo club e non è possibile che sia ancora nelle mani di apprendisti dirigenti.


----------



## Heaven (25 Gennaio 2020)

Marotta è veramente mostruoso, ha letteralmente rivoltato l’Inter come un calzino in un anno. Se l’anno scorso avessimo letto di Eriksen all’Inter ci saremmo messi a ridere, ora invece è realtà.

Marotta sta a Gazidis come Diletta Leotta sta a Luciana Litizzetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha potenzialità, ma ad oggi è quello che vediamo. E non se ne esce senza fare sacrifici sul mercato e non se ne esce senza una dirigenza competente.
> Ad oggi, sacrifici sul mercato non li abbiamo fatti, anzi abbiamo solo peggiorato la situazione col mercato. Mentre sulle dirigenze competenti abbiamo fatto di male in peggio, ora siamo a un livello oratoriale di gestione del club. Improvvisiamo di giornata in giornata.
> Per questo non è una questione da risolvere dall'oggi al domani. Bisogna cambiare totalmente dirigenza e prendere gente capace, non dei poveri dilettanti come maldini e boban, bisogna risanare il bilancio, bisogna vendere al società, bisogna sottostare almeno a un settlement agreement della UEFA, uscirne e solo dopo si arriva alle potenzialità del Milan. Ma viste le prospettive attuali, ad oggi questo scenario non lo vedo applicabile prima di 5-6 anni minimo minimo.
> 
> ...


Non se ne esce senza un cambio di proprietà.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche all’Inter si immaginavano secoli per racchiusi gobbi, invece...
> La verità è che bisogna azzeccare qualche anno ed entrare in champions, aumentare i ricavi e così via. Se aspettassimo lo sceicco di turno moriremmo di noia...



Ma non è vero, dai. L'anno scorso erano più o meno al nostro stesso livello. La classifica era quella.

Hanno svoltato con Marotta (il più grande dirigente al mondo) e con Conte (tra i 3-4 migliori al mondo). 

Se non avessero preso Marotta, oggi starebbero ancora con Spalletti e sarebbero, probabilmente, quarti/quinti in classifica.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Gennaio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non se ne esce senza un cambio di proprietà.



ma anche questo è solo uno dei tanti passi da fare. 
Inutile aspettare lo sceicco che risolva tutto, perchè non è così. Basti vedere i due più evidenti esempio in Italia. La Roma ha preso ottimi dirigenti, ha venduto sempre i migliori, ha fatto ottimi mercati ed ora è un club che ogni anno può puntare a qualificarsi in champions. L'Inter è andata avanti anni con prestiti, alcuni acquisti di giovani azzeccati a basso costo (kovacic poi rivenduto bene, icardi, brozovic, skriniar), plusvalenze grazie a un settore giovanile costruito alla grande negli anni e ora è un club che si compra Eriksen e prima o poi interromperà il dominio Juve in Italia.

Noi abbiamo speso 250 milioni con Mirabelli, abbiamo speso 80 milioni per Piatek e Paquetà, abbiamo speso una settantina di milioni questa estate per poi pregare in ginocchio un 39enne per portarci in zona Europa League. I soldi sono stati spesi, ma se questi li hai sempre dati in mano a gente incompetente, capisci che non basta una nuova proprietà.
E se già prima eravamo incasinati col bilancio, ora siamo incasinatissimi. Serve gente capace a gestire il club che lo porti con mercati intelligenti, cessioni importanti, plusvalenze, prestiti a un livello tipo la Roma attuale. Ma per fare questo serviranno anni, anni e anni. Il problema principale è che però non abbiamo ancora iniziato questo processo. Siamo ancora al vivere alla giornata...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, dai. L'anno scorso erano più o meno al nostro stesso livello. La classifica era quella.
> 
> Hanno svoltato con Marotta (il più grande dirigente al mondo) e con Conte (tra i 3-4 migliori al mondo).
> 
> Se non avessero preso Marotta, oggi starebbero ancora con Spalletti e sarebbero, probabilmente, quarti/quinti in classifica.



A maggior ragione allora. Non è che diventeranno irraggiungibili, anche se al momento siamo ai livelli differenti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ma anche questo è solo uno dei tanti passi da fare.
> Inutile aspettare lo sceicco che risolva tutto, perchè non è così. Basti vedere i due più evidenti esempio in Italia. La Roma ha preso ottimi dirigenti, ha venduto sempre i migliori, ha fatto ottimi mercati ed ora è un club che ogni anno può puntare a qualificarsi in champions. L'Inter è andata avanti anni con prestiti, alcuni acquisti di giovani azzeccati a basso costo (kovacic poi rivenduto bene, icardi, brozovic, skriniar), plusvalenze grazie a un settore giovanile costruito alla grande negli anni e ora è un club che si compra Eriksen e prima o poi interromperà il dominio Juve in Italia.
> 
> Noi abbiamo speso 250 milioni con Mirabelli, abbiamo speso 80 milioni per Piatek e Paquetà, abbiamo speso una settantina di milioni questa estate per poi pregare in ginocchio un 39enne per portarci in zona Europa League. I soldi sono stati spesi, ma se questi li hai sempre dati in mano a gente incompetente, capisci che non basta una nuova proprietà.
> E se già prima eravamo incasinati col bilancio, ora siamo incasinatissimi. Serve gente capace a gestire il club che lo porti con mercati intelligenti, cessioni importanti, plusvalenze, prestiti a un livello tipo la Roma attuale. Ma per fare questo serviranno anni, anni e anni. Il problema principale è che però non abbiamo ancora iniziato questo processo. Siamo ancora al vivere alla giornata...


“I soldi sono stati spesi”. Mi stai dicendo forse che nessun grande club ha cannato una campagna acquisti? Quindi tutte le grandi squadre che non sono riuscite a centrare una campagna acquisti poi sono diventati club di seconda fascia? Le cose non stanno così. Poi ancora con sta storia dello sceicco stramiliardario, ma la realtà dei fatti dimostra che basta una proprietà vogliosa di investire come Suning per cambiare le carte in tavola. Elliott fino a questo momento non ha fatto nulla di ciò che farebbe una proprietà ambiziosa per riportare in alto il Milan. 
I dirigenti capaci arrivano solo con una nuova proprietà che ha a cuore le sorti dell’A.C. Milan oltre che al proprio tornaconto.


----------



## gabuz (25 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, è fatta per Eriksen all'Inter. Il danese arriva lunedì. Al Tottenham 20 mln di euro.



Mio pupillo. Rosico come in matto


----------



## gabuz (25 Gennaio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Che rabbia, che odio.
> 
> Eriksen era un giocatore da prendere in un momento chiave. della nostra storia semirecente. Invece Galliani preferri prendere Matri (al epoca stessa valutazione; giocatore che era un fetticcio di Allegri) nonostante le proteste del intera tifoseria e il bisogno di portare qualita ad una squadra senza creativita.
> 
> 'Il mercato lo faccio io, non i tifosi', Ed infatti Matri é stato un danno incredibile e giocatore stra-inutile mentre Eriksen é diventato un campione (e lo era gia a meta nel Ajax di quel tempo)



Fatti passare la rabbia perché anche se l'avessimo preso poi l'avrebbero venduto a breve per questioni di bilancio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche all’Inter si immaginavano secoli per racchiusi gobbi, invece...
> La verità è che bisogna azzeccare qualche anno ed entrare in champions, aumentare i ricavi e così via. Se aspettassimo lo sceicco di turno moriremmo di noia...



Come nell’altro topic, bisogna cambiare proprietà. I ricavi dell’Inter sono aumentati ben di più della semplice entrata in CL. Fossero rimasti col loro Elliot, Tohir, non sarebbero andati da nessuna parte.


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2020)

Complimenti a loro e questo testimonia ancora una volta la bontà del loro progetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ESATTO!
> Questa è la cosa che a me fa rosicare! Sei il real madrid, spendi 100 milioni e ti prendi eriksen... vabbè, che ci puoi fare. Certi giocatori con certe cifre vanno solo in 2 massimo 3 club al mondo.
> Ma l'Inter ha preso un top player fatto e finito che potrebbe giocare titolare in QUALSIASI club al mondo, pagandolo pochissimo.
> 
> ...



Con le due casse di banane messe a disposizione da Idiott nemmeno Marotta ti porterebbe Eriksen al Milan attuale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ma anche questo è solo uno dei tanti passi da fare.
> Inutile aspettare lo sceicco che risolva tutto, perchè non è così. Basti vedere i due più evidenti esempio in Italia. La Roma ha preso ottimi dirigenti, ha venduto sempre i migliori, ha fatto ottimi mercati ed ora è un club che ogni anno può puntare a qualificarsi in champions. L'Inter è andata avanti anni con prestiti, alcuni acquisti di giovani azzeccati a basso costo (kovacic poi rivenduto bene, icardi, brozovic, skriniar), plusvalenze grazie a un settore giovanile costruito alla grande negli anni e ora è un club che si compra Eriksen e prima o poi interromperà il dominio Juve in Italia.
> 
> Noi abbiamo speso 250 milioni con Mirabelli, abbiamo speso 80 milioni per Piatek e Paquetà, abbiamo speso una settantina di milioni questa estate per poi pregare in ginocchio un 39enne per portarci in zona Europa League. I soldi sono stati spesi, ma se questi li hai sempre dati in mano a gente incompetente, capisci che non basta una nuova proprietà.
> E se già prima eravamo incasinati col bilancio, ora siamo incasinatissimi. Serve gente capace a gestire il club che lo porti con mercati intelligenti, cessioni importanti, plusvalenze, prestiti a un livello tipo la Roma attuale. Ma per fare questo serviranno anni, anni e anni. Il problema principale è che però non abbiamo ancora iniziato questo processo. Siamo ancora al vivere alla giornata...



Esempi sbagliati secondo me. La Roma ha una gestione simile a quella del Milan, con più competenza però, infatti non vince nulla e non vincerà mai nulla. Anche perché il brand ha poche potenzialità di per sè.

L’Inter ha una gestione completamente diversa: Suning da quando è arrivato ha pompato dentro soldi ogni anno per alzare i ricavi dell’Inter e far sì che potesse permettersi giocatori sempre migliori, e questo li ha portati piano piano a poter alzare i ricavi al punto tale da poter fare una campagna acquisti come quella della scorsa Estate senza andare in difficoltà finanziaria. Certo li c’entrano anche le potenzialità dell’Inter, che la Roma certamente non ha (anche il brand Inter è responsabile dell’aumento dei ricavi una volta rientrati in CL, come è normale che sia, e come è normale che la Roma non abbia un tale boost avendo molti meno tifosi), ma anche la proprietà ha avuto un ruolo fondamentale. 227 milioni solo di sponsors in tre anni, ci hanno messo, senza contare i soldi per il mercato.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> “I soldi sono stati spesi”. Mi stai dicendo forse che nessun grande club ha cannato una campagna acquisti? Quindi tutte le grandi squadre che non sono riuscite a centrare una campagna acquisti poi sono diventati club di seconda fascia? Le cose non stanno così. Poi ancora con sta storia dello sceicco stramiliardario, ma la realtà dei fatti dimostra che basta una proprietà vogliosa di investire come Suning per cambiare le carte in tavola. Elliott fino a questo momento non ha fatto nulla di ciò che farebbe una proprietà ambiziosa per riportare in alto il Milan.
> I dirigenti capaci arrivano solo con una nuova proprietà che ha a cuore le sorti dell’A.C. Milan oltre che al proprio tornaconto.



È così. Anche perché gente come Marotta non viene al Milan di Idiott per andare a fare l’elemosina in giro per l’Italia e l’Europa. Si brucerebbe.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Gennaio 2020)

Al momento tra le due società c'è un abisso in tutto, in più di 20 anni che tifo Milan non ricordo un gap del genere a tutti i livelli. Continuiamo a strisciare alla cieca mentre gli altri corrono, complimentoni a tutti i maiali che ci hanno ridotti così.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esempi sbagliati secondo me. La Roma ha una gestione simile a quella del Milan, con più competenza però, infatti non vince nulla e non vincerà mai nulla. Anche perché il brand ha poche potenzialità di per sè.
> 
> L’Inter ha una gestione completamente diversa: Suning da quando è arrivato ha pompato dentro soldi ogni anno per alzare i ricavi dell’Inter e far sì che potesse permettersi giocatori sempre migliori, e questo li ha portati piano piano a poter alzare i ricavi al punto tale da poter fare una campagna acquisti come quella della scorsa Estate senza andare in difficoltà finanziaria. Certo li c’entrano anche le potenzialità dell’Inter, che la Roma certamente non ha (anche il brand Inter è responsabile dell’aumento dei ricavi una volta rientrati in CL, come è normale che sia, e come è normale che la Roma non abbia un tale boost avendo molti meno tifosi), ma anche la proprietà ha avuto un ruolo fondamentale. 227 milioni solo di sponsors in tre anni, ci hanno messo, senza contare i soldi per il mercato.
> 
> ...



Non ne sono così sicuro, marotta al milan sarebbe andato anche perché è perfetto per ricostruire e porre delle fondamenta solide. Lo ha fatto con la samp, con la juve e ora con l’inter. Lui non va più bene quando si alza l’asticella. Ovvio che deve avere pieni poteri e al milan avrebbe dovuto comandare lui, come fece alla juve e come sta facendo all’inter


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Al momento tra le due società c'è un abisso in tutto, in più di 20 anni che tifo Milan non ricordo un gap del genere a tutti i livelli. Continuiamo a strisciare alla cieca mentre gli altri corrono, complimentoni a tutti i maiali che ci hanno ridotti così.



Mi viene da dire che il calcio è fatto di cicli e basta poco per ripartire e far tornare il motore a pieno regime. Il calcio è pieno di queste storie. Il punto è avere un obiettivo e perseguirlo per bene. È successo più volte pure a noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ne sono così sicuro, marotta al milan sarebbe andato anche perché è perfetto per ricostruire e porre delle fondamenta solide. Lo ha fatto con la samp, con la juve e ora con l’inter. Lui non va più bene quando si alza l’asticella. Ovvio che deve avere pieni poteri e al milan avrebbe dovuto comandare lui, come fece alla juve e come sta facendo all’inter



Sarebbe venuto ma con gente più seria dietro. Non certo con lo strozzino che lo manda in giro a elemosinare, anche perché pure lui farebbe fatica e passerebbe da capro espiatorio. Non a caso Idiott chi ha preso? Maldini e Boban, due bandiere (che comunque qualche acquisto lo hanno azzeccato), come capri espiatori, sapendo che i tifosi sarebbero stati più tolleranti. Se avesse preso Marotta e lo avesse mandato in giro con le pezze al culo senza mettere un euro di budget tramite sponsorizzazioni avrebbe faticato enormemente pure lui.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe venuto ma con gente più seria dietro. Non certo con lo strozzino che lo manda in giro a elemosinare, anche perché pure lui farebbe fatica e passerebbe da capro espiatorio. Non a caso Idiott chi ha preso? Maldini e Boban, due bandiere (che comunque qualche acquisto lo hanno azzeccato), come capri espiatori, sapendo che i tifosi sarebbero stati più tolleranti.


Il problema sarebbe stato o marotta o gazidis. Non ci possono essere 2 galli nel pollaio.
Marotta è uno che elemosina tanto guarda, e lui ci sguazza perfettamente in queste dinamiche, vedi juve e inter. Semmai pur sbagliando alla fine riesce a trovare la quadra pure con pochi soldi


----------



## davidelynch (25 Gennaio 2020)

Colpo enorme, talento pazzesco, chissà che bel derby fra una decina di giorni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema sarebbe stato o marotta o gazidis. Non ci possono essere 2 galli nel pollaio.
> Marotta è uno che elemosina tanto guarda, e lui ci sguazza perfettamente in queste dinamiche, vedi juve e inter. Semmai pur sbagliando alla fine riesce a trovare la quadra pure con pochi soldi



Ma con Juve e Inter sono state dinamiche ben diverse, lui non centrerebbe nulla col Milan di Idiott.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma con Juve e Inter sono state dinamiche ben diverse, lui non centrerebbe nulla col Milan di Idiott.


Dipende. È che ormai suning è stata mitizzata ma non è ciò che sembra. Hanno semplicemente chiamato qualcuno che possa gestire la parte sportiva di cui non capiscono assolutamente nulla. Dopo 4 anni si sono affidati ad un dirigente competente che fa tutto e gestisce tutto.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Gennaio 2020)

Questi maledetti nerazzurri ormai realizzano i nostri sogni.
Incolpare i soli Galliani e Berlusconi è però sbagliatissimo, imho.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Che rabbia, che odio.
> 
> Eriksen era un giocatore da prendere in un momento chiave. della nostra storia semirecente. Invece Galliani preferri prendere Matri (al epoca stessa valutazione; giocatore che era un fetticcio di Allegri) nonostante le proteste del intera tifoseria e il bisogno di portare qualita ad una squadra senza creativita.
> 
> 'Il mercato lo faccio io, non i tifosi', Ed infatti Matri é stato un danno incredibile e giocatore stra-inutile mentre Eriksen é diventato un campione (e lo era gia a meta nel Ajax di quel tempo)



a parte la topica, che fu colossale, col senno di poi sarebbe arrivato in un Milan che stava smantellando.
Sarebbe durato poco.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Gran colpo.
Che li porterà dal finire secondi in campionato e fuori dalla champions a Dicembre al finire comunque secondi in campionato e fuori dalla champions a dicembre.

Magari vincono la coppa Italia se alla Juve gira male.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque l'Inter ha passato anni di vacche magre investendo benissimo nel settore giovanile che li ha portati fuori dal FPF con le plusvalenze dei giovani, poi è arrivato Suning e Marotta.

Noi non stiamo facendo nulla di tutto ciò e al contrario non sappiamo vendere e fare player trading che nella nostra situazione economica sarebbe cruciale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dipende. È che ormai suning è stata mitizzata ma non è ciò che sembra. Hanno semplicemente chiamato qualcuno che possa gestire la parte sportiva di cui non capiscono assolutamente nulla. Dopo 4 anni si sono affidati ad un dirigente competente che fa tutto e gestisce tutto.



Si ma non si limitano a quello. Come mostrato ampiamente, oltre ad assumere gente competente mettono dentro tanti soldi, il che è fondamentale.



ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Comunque l'Inter ha passato anni di vacche magre investendo benissimo nel settore giovanile che li ha portati fuori dal FPF con le plusvalenze dei giovani, poi è arrivato Suning e Marotta.
> 
> Noi non stiamo facendo nulla di tutto ciò e al contrario non sappiamo vendere e fare player trading che nella nostra situazione economica sarebbe cruciale.



Togli all’Inda i 227 milioni di euro di sole sponsorizzazioni (senza contare gli altri spesi sul mercato e sul resto) che Suning ha messo, e vedresti dove sarebbe adesso.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dipende. È che ormai suning è stata mitizzata ma non è ciò che sembra. Hanno semplicemente chiamato qualcuno che possa gestire la parte sportiva di cui non capiscono assolutamente nulla. Dopo 4 anni si sono affidati ad un dirigente competente che fa tutto e gestisce tutto.



Le proprietà dovrebbero funzionare cosi, un presidente non dovrebbe avere la supponenza di capirci di calcio...deve pagare chi lo fa per esso...e la scelta del direttore è fondamentale nei risultati di un club.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma non si limitano a quello. Come mostrato ampiamente, oltre ad assumere gente competente mettono dentro tanti soldi, il che è fondamentale.
> 
> 
> 
> Togli all’Inda i 227 milioni di euro di sole sponsorizzazioni (senza contare gli altri spesi sul mercato e sul resto) che Suning ha messo, e vedresti dove sarebbe adesso.


Hanno pompato i conti con sponsorizzazioni cinesi...senza sarebbe tutto diverso
Non immettono grosse cifre direttamente loro


Jino ha scritto:


> Le proprietà dovrebbero funzionare cosi, un presidente non dovrebbe avere la supponenza di capirci di calcio...deve pagare chi lo fa per esso...e la scelta del direttore è fondamentale nei risultati di un club.


Ovviamente, questa è la base. Ma anche loro ci hanno messo 4 anni per capirci qualcosa..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hanno pompato i conti con sponsorizzazioni cinesi...senza sarebbe tutto diverso
> Non immettono grosse cifre direttamente loro
> 
> Ovviamente, questa è la base. Ma anche loro ci hanno messo 4 anni per capirci qualcosa..



Sono comunque aziende che si relazionano a Suning, delle sue controllate.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono comunque aziende che si relazionano a Suning, delle sue controllate.



Si ma lo sanno tutti che sono farlocche..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma lo sanno tutti che sono farlocche..



Evidentemente può farlo.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente può farlo.



Si possono fare un sacco di cose a quanto pare..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si possono fare un sacco di cose a quanto pare..



Quando sei una proprietà potente e con mezzi puoi, è questa la differenza. Vale per tutti i top club europei, il PSG ha fatto ben di peggio.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quando sei una proprietà potente e con mezzi puoi, è questa la differenza. Vale per tutti i top club europei, il PSG ha fatto ben di peggio.



Si si hai ragione. Proprio a questo mi riferivo


----------



## pazzomania (28 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque che mercato l' Inter.

Godin - Barella - Sensi - Eriksen - Lukaku


----------



## Milanlove (28 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque che mercato l' Inter.
> 
> Godin - Barella - Sensi - Eriksen - Lukaku



godin, sensi e/o barella li avremmo pure potuti prendere noi.


----------



## Milanlove (28 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma lo sanno tutti che sono farlocche..



bè, è normale. 
E loro sono cinesi, pensa cosa ha potuto fare e continua a fare la famiglia Agnelli padrone d'Italia. Sponsor, media, trattative dei giocatori con gli altri presidenti (imprenditori) italiani...pffff.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> bè, è normale.
> E loro sono cinesi, pensa cosa ha potuto fare e continua a fare la famiglia Agnelli padrone d'Italia. Sponsor, media, trattative dei giocatori con gli altri presidenti (imprenditori) italiani...pffff.



Ma figurati, la Giuve non fa queste cose.

Esattamente come la Giuve non si lamentava mai degli arbitri (quando sono loro ad essere favoriti e gli altri a prenderlo nel deretano, come accade 99 volte su 100).






Salvo poi piagnucolare di bidoni dell’immondizia al posto del cuore e di patatine e fruttini per un rigore sacrosanto al novantatreesimo (e anche fosse stato fasullo c’era stato un goal regolarissimo annullato ad Isco sullo 0-1 che avrebbe chiuso tutto).


----------



## Milanlove (28 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, la Giuve non fa queste cose.
> 
> Esattamente come la Giuve non si lamentava mai degli arbitri
> 
> ...



La loro famiglia proprietaria da 100 anni è anche la famiglia più ricca e più potente d'Italia.

Però ovviamente di questo non se ne può parlare perchè sicuramente non avranno mai sfruttato le loro ricchezze e il loro potere per condizionare il calcio italiano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> La loro famiglia proprietaria da 100 anni è anche la famiglia più ricca e più potente d'Italia.
> 
> Però ovviamente di questo non se ne può parlare perchè sicuramente non avranno mai sfruttato le loro ricchezze e il loro potere per condizionare il calcio italiano.



Ma figuriamoci....


----------



## hakaishin (29 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> bè, è normale.
> E loro sono cinesi, pensa cosa ha potuto fare e continua a fare la famiglia Agnelli padrone d'Italia. Sponsor, media, trattative dei giocatori con gli altri presidenti (imprenditori) italiani...pffff.



Io parlavo per quello che riguarda il fpf, si può fare di tutto ormai


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche all’Inter si immaginavano secoli per racchiusi gobbi, invece...
> La verità è che bisogna azzeccare qualche anno ed entrare in champions, aumentare i ricavi e così via. Se aspettassimo lo sceicco di turno moriremmo di noia...


Se aspettiamo Idiott muoriamo e basta.


----------



## Milanlove (30 Gennaio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io parlavo per quello che riguarda il fpf, si può fare di tutto ormai



appunto. Pensa cosa può fare la famiglia Agnelli con tutto quello che ha dietro, in ottica FFP. Ha un intero Stato da poter sfruttare per sponsor fittizzi o raggiunti con accordi commerciali che possono coinvolgere non solo la juventus, ma anche un intero impero presente in qualsiasi settore economico in Italia.
La Juve col ffp sarà uno dei club al mondo che la fa più "sporca" sotto questo punto di vista.

E la stessa cosa valeva anche quando non c'era il ffp e la Juve aveva i bilanci in attivo grazie all'ottima organizzazione societaria e blablabla... in verità la famiglia Agnelli può convertire in sponsor-Juve qualsiasi cosa in Italia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> appunto. Pensa cosa può fare la famiglia Agnelli con tutto quello che ha dietro, in ottica FFP. Ha un intero Stato da poter sfruttare per sponsor fittizzi o raggiunti con accordi commerciali che possono coinvolgere non solo la juventus, ma anche un intero impero presente in qualsiasi settore economico in Italia.
> La Juve col ffp sarà uno dei club al mondo che la fa più "sporca" sotto questo punto di vista.
> 
> E la stessa cosa valeva anche quando non c'era il ffp e la Juve aveva i bilanci in attivo grazie all'ottima organizzazione societaria e blablabla... in verità la famiglia Agnelli può convertire in sponsor-Juve qualsiasi cosa in Italia.



Metttiamoci comodi e vediamo come racimoleranno i 157 milioni di plusvalenze che gli servono da qui a Giugno. Digitate su google “juventus servono 157 milioni di plusvalenze”.

Gli giuventini sono convinti che saranno ricchi premi e cotillons anche stavolta. Vedremo.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Metttiamoci comodi e vediamo come racimoleranno i 157 milioni di plusvalenze che gli servono da qui a Giugno. Digitate su google “juventus servono 157 milioni di plusvalenze”.
> 
> Gli giuventini sono convinti che saranno ricchi premi e cotillons anche stavolta. Vedremo.



E tu sei troppo convinto che sarà uno sfacelo 
Hai contato le plusvalenze già fatte? Vediamo se vendiamo can?


----------



## hakaishin (31 Gennaio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> appunto. Pensa cosa può fare la famiglia Agnelli con tutto quello che ha dietro, in ottica FFP. Ha un intero Stato da poter sfruttare per sponsor fittizzi o raggiunti con accordi commerciali che possono coinvolgere non solo la juventus, ma anche un intero impero presente in qualsiasi settore economico in Italia.
> La Juve col ffp sarà uno dei club al mondo che la fa più "sporca" sotto questo punto di vista.
> 
> E la stessa cosa valeva anche quando non c'era il ffp e la Juve aveva i bilanci in attivo grazie all'ottima organizzazione societaria e blablabla... in verità la famiglia Agnelli può convertire in sponsor-Juve qualsiasi cosa in Italia.



Noi la facciamo più sporca? Invece city, psg, real,Barcellona ecc non fanmo nulla.
Che gli agnelli siano potenti non c’è dubbio, su tutto il resto permettimi di avere dubbi.
Quali sponsor fittizi avremmo? Mi sa che quella è l’inter o il psg


----------



## DavidGoffin (31 Gennaio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Marotta è veramente mostruoso, ha letteralmente rivoltato l’Inter come un calzino in un anno. Se l’anno scorso avessimo letto di Eriksen all’Inter ci saremmo messi a ridere, ora invece è realtà.
> 
> Marotta sta a Gazidis come Diletta Leotta sta a Luciana Litizzetto.


Non conosco Eriksen non seguo calcio estero ma le cose stanno esattamente così.

Quando l'Inter prese Marotta ero disperato e tutti se ne fregavano e mi dicevano che se aveva fatto bene alla Juve era solo per il nome Juve e per i loro soldi.....ma andate a ca.....e!
Non bisogna guardare in piccolo qualche acquisto buono, bisogna vedere bene il disegno generale, sempre.


----------

